# Start Impuls



## magmaa (6 April 2007)

Hallo ich suche eine art start impuls. Das heißt wenn man die sps startet soll ein SR glied durch die SPS gesetzt werden ohne das man weiter etwa macht.  Erst dann kann das programm ablaufen.
Weiß jemand wie ich das machen kann?


----------



## zotos (6 April 2007)

Also einen Richtimpuls.

Für welche Steuerung?

Bei einer S5/S7 kann man das z.B. so machen:


```
UN  M 100.0
=   M 100.1  //Richt[U]impuls[/U]
S   M 100.0
```

//Edit: Wichtig nicht remanente Merker verwenden!


----------



## TommyG (6 April 2007)

Oder

meinst du den guten alten Watchdog, das Du, um den Prozess zu starten die SPS 'freigeben' musst, bevor die vonaleine irgendetwas macht?

Das wäre dann:

U EX.X
= AX.X

Kupfertechnisch müsstest Du dann mit nem Kontakt den Eingang auf High tippen und den Ausgang auf den Eingang verdrahten. Sobal die SPS ausfällt, tut sich solange nix solange der Kontakt den Ausgang net scharf geschaltet hat. 

Ach so, im Programm ist natürlich nur das dann gespüerrt, was mit dem Ausgang UND verknüpft ist. 

Es gibt/ gab aber auch nen Watchdogals quasi NOT- AUS alle Ausgänge abschaltet, 

Bitte sag mal, was Dein 'Start Impuls' machen soll.

Greetz, TommyG


----------



## andre (6 April 2007)

magmaa schrieb:


> Hallo ich suche eine art start impuls. Das heißt wenn man die sps startet soll ein SR glied durch die SPS gesetzt werden ohne das man weiter etwa macht. Erst dann kann das programm ablaufen.
> Weiß jemand wie ich das machen kann?


 
Hallo,
da bietet sich doch der OB100 an. Dort kannst du einen Merker setzen, den du an entsprechender Stelle in deinem Programm abfragst. Füge den OB100 in dein Programm ein, markiere ihn und drücke die F1-Taste, vielleicht ist es das, was du suchst.
Gruß Andre


----------



## kpeter (6 April 2007)

andre schrieb:


> Hallo,
> da bietet sich doch der OB100 an. Dort kannst du einen Merker setzen, den du an entsprechender Stelle in deinem Programm abfragst. Füge den OB100 in dein Programm ein, markiere ihn und drücke die F1-Taste, vielleicht ist es das, was du suchst.
> Gruß Andre


 
Hallöchen

Also es stimmt schon in deinen ob 100 setzt du dir einen merker
und das ganze dann noch im ob 1 als positive Flanke und du hast einen impuls der nur denn ersten zyklus eins ist

ob 100

un m10.0
s m10.0

ob 1
u m 10.0
fp m10.1
= m10.2 // impuls nur im ersten zyklus vorhanden

ZOTOS : darf ich nur ganz kurz was sagen weil du mich heute nicht gestört hast

dein programm geht nicht wenn die merker remanent sind dann behalten sie ihren zustand und dein impuls wird nicht neugestartet

und außerdem könntest du doch gleich

jetzt bin ich auf die antwort gespannt


----------



## zotos (6 April 2007)

kpeter schrieb:


> ...
> ZOTOS : darf ich nur ganz kurz was sagen weil du mich heute nicht gestört hast
> 
> dein programm geht nicht wenn die merker remanent sind dann behalten sie ihren zustand und dein impuls wird nicht neugestartet
> ...




Ach ich und die Siemens Dinger das wird nie was ;o)

//Edit: Zu meiner Verteidigung ich nutze ja so gut wie nie Merker ;o)Zu meiner Verteidigung ich nutze ja so gut wie nie Merker ;o)


----------



## Grollmus (6 April 2007)

kpeter schrieb:


> ob 100
> 
> un m10.0
> s m10.0
> ...


 
Hallo Kpeter,

dein Beispiel funktioniert mit remanenten Merkrkern auch nicht.

Ich würde vorschlagen:


```
OB 100:
 
SET
= M 10.0
 
Zyklisches Programm (OB 1) bei Neustart:
U M 10.0
...
 
 
Ende OB1
CLR
= M 10.0
```


----------



## kpeter (7 April 2007)

Hallöchen 

Danke sehr für die INFO

stimmt es geht wirklich nicht sollte man doch immer gleich testen
wenn man sich zu sicher ist.

aber ich hab nur ein reset vergesen

Im ob 100 hinzufügen und es geht

u m10.1
r m 10.1 

aber deine version ist kürzer


----------



## HDD (7 April 2007)

Ja hier sieht man den Schulungsleiter!
Die Lösung von Eduard wird bei jeder besseren SPS-Schulung gezeigt.

HDD

P.S.
Eduard hat mir einen Teil meiner Kenntnisse beigebracht und war sogar dafür Extra in die Pfalz gefahren.


----------



## magmaa (8 April 2007)

*frage*

Kann mir mal jemnad erklären was es sich mit dem OB100 auf sich hat kann da nicht ganz folgen?


----------



## Ralle (8 April 2007)

magmaa schrieb:


> Kann mir mal jemnad erklären was es sich mit dem OB100 auf sich hat kann da nicht ganz folgen?



OB100 wird einmalig beim Anlauf der SPS-aufgerufen. Siehe dazu die Hilfe in Step7 zum OB100:



> Anlaufarten
> 
> Man unterscheidet die Anlaufarten
> 
> ...



Leider kann man das hier nicht so schön gegliedert wiedergeben, wie es im Original-Hilfetext aufgebaut ist.


----------

